# Agronomist From The Peace Garden State



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

North Dakota......AgNews.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/future-agronomists-hoe-the-row-at-north-dakota-ag-academy-NAA-associated-press/


----------

